# Prescribed Financial Statement now published by ISI



## Jim Stafford (2 Sep 2013)

The Insolvency Service of Ireland have now published the Prescribed Financial Statement ("PFS") that is to be used for PIA's and DSA's.  See link below.

[broken link removed]

It does not look like the "traditional" form that you might complete, as it is a copy of an Excel spread sheet that that the PIP completes on-line using a password. 

As expected, the PFS is very comprehensive and very detailed.  The on-line version has "drop down" menus to deal with multiple assets etc.

Jim Stafford


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Sep 2013)

Hi Jim

Thanks for that.

Why do they go into such detail on expenditure? 

I thought that the whole point of the guidelines was to say what was reasonable for a family of that size and circumstances? 

Brendan


----------

